# H. Grandis hatching pics



## Rick (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## robo mantis (Sep 16, 2006)

you guys make me mad lol you guys have good pic


----------



## nympho (Sep 16, 2006)

beautiful clear pics. the best ive seen of a hatching ooth.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. This forum has been acting up. Not sure how your post got above mine.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 16, 2006)

Great timing getting this hatching pics!! Very clear pics. Nice shot!


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2006)

> Great timing getting this hatching pics!! Very clear pics. Nice shot!


They started slow with only a few hanging there and about an hour later they were coming out in force.


----------



## padkison (Sep 16, 2006)

They look big given the only species I have seen hatch are Egyptians.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2006)

> They look big given the only species I have seen hatch are Egyptians.


They are large nymphs. They are about the size of L3 egyptian nymphs.


----------



## chris_photo (Sep 17, 2006)

> Thanks guys. This forum has been acting up. Not sure how your post got above mine.


I was gonna say that you guys planned that. LOL :lol: 

Seriously, those pics are sharp!!!. Great job with the photography and the timing.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow thats great! Now I know what it will look like when my egg's hatch.


----------



## shazlew (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent pictures


----------



## TheVesper (Oct 17, 2006)

Those pics are more then neat, they are beautiful. Nice catch Rick!


----------

